# 4X race at SNT jan 28...



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Today I had a lot of eggs and decided to skip ridding. Yet that didn't stop me running some time on my eliptical, getting dressed, take my super duper DSLR with me and went to SNT to see the 4X event. 

It was pretty fun actually, I met there Tacubaya and 545cu4ch, and also some other friends. Pretty neat. 

I tried shooting the race from several locations, finally got a good spot on the doubles section. After a bit, I walked down but then my camera ran out of memory space, so I erased the pictures I knew I didn't need, and shoot some more. Man, the DSLR makes a great difference from the point and shoot cameras I had! The speed is amazing, just kept the button pressed and ....clic..clic...clic.... That's why it was so easy to eat up all the pictures on the memory card! Anyway, it was pretty fun!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

hahaah, you thought I wasn't going to post pictures... Warp forbid! Before he comes in and start screaming 'this post is worthless without pics', here they are:

Here are some pics of the 4X circuit:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Here is 545cu4ch doing his stuff!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Tacubaya doesn't let himself be left out either!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

This was the only girl in the show! See her grin doing the doubles...









This guy's bike didn't have any suspension at all and only a rear brake, yet see his concentration...









This guy only needed to exchange his handlebar to have a roadie... but he's intermediate level and I think very, very good. He would improve a lot with a proper bike!









One word: Ouch!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Actually the kid on that funny bike is extreamly good and that bike is designed for that purpose...

Nice photos Roberto, THANKS!!!!

(time to photoshop some of them )


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Just another pic that's intresting. This is an intermediate group, but look at the face of the guy in the red Prophet, he's very intense on it.


----------



## Perromtb (Jan 25, 2007)

Wonderful experience. It will be stored 4ever in my heart….xD


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice pictures Roberto  great resolution!!
did you take them at 10 mp?


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

El amiwi con el número 32 es BMX'ro, por eso usa esa bici, aunque alguna vez lo ví librar un par de dobles seguidos en Glaxo con la Kona Colier de un amigo.  



Así que esos Yakuza's son del foro...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Kids... You do look fast even standing still, way to go!!! :thumbsup: 

Rzoz, these are the first pics of yours that I like!  NICE!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gambox said:


> Nice pictures Roberto  great resolution!!
> did you take them at 10 mp?


Yep... the Alpha is a very nice camera. It's amazing how fast it can take pics compared to point and shoots. I wonder how a Nikon or Canon higher level DSLR are like.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> .....Rzoz, these are the first pics of yours that I like!  NICE!!


Ouch! that hurt!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Great captures, Roberto! Seems like you are putting the Alpha through its paces...

I understand how hard it is to shoot an event like that and you did an excellent job!

Sweet riding to tacubaya and 545cu4ch! :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice pics roberto! :thumbsup: 

That "ouch" pic would have been a perfect bottom out if you had catched him fractions of a second before


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Here is the same guy before the omelette :bluefrown:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Nice pics roberto! :thumbsup:
> 
> That "ouch" pic would have been a perfect bottom out if you had catched him fractions of a second before


Who said I didn't?

Click here...

btw... guess who he was trying to catch?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Who said I didn't?
> 
> Click here...
> 
> btw... guess who he was trying to catch?


Ok, here are some pics of that...


----------



## tucky (Dec 21, 2005)

dam, those are sweet pics, looks like lots of fun. congrats to the shooter an to the riders. now let me see some air!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Okay, here's more...

A XC observes from the distance at all the preparations..









A top view at the turn before the doubles...









Some air shots...


















Two riders doing practice runs...









Here is one of the expert runners...









Another friends Mauricio and Jorge, from 'Bici y Montaña'..


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Now for the last, see 545cu4ch on this pseudomovie....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dont bring me this sh1t, the guy catching air with a yellow bucket helmet and the guy in front are experts and were in my beginners heat  

I FYCKING HATE SANDBAGGERS


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Dont bring me this sh1t, the guy catching air with a yellow bucket helmet and the guy in front are experts and were in my beginners heat
> 
> I FYCKING HATE SANDBAGGERS


Whatever Tacubaya, but I don't know if you noticed, but by each run you kept closing the gap with them.. sooner rather than later you'll dust them easily because you try to improve, they just want the easy sh!t.

Good riding!


----------



## tucky (Dec 21, 2005)

rzozaya1969 those shot are awesome, I've doing some "research" (mostly toilet lecture) about cameras and what not, play some with my cheapo canon ixus, but man your shots (no pun intended) are awesome congrats on those. also congrats to Tacubaya for ... how the hell did you do on the race dude? (Y)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Now for the last, see 545cu4ch on this pseudomovie....


Roberto you could also post the vid like this, for us lazy folk 

https://s58.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid58.photobucket.com/albums/g275/rzozaya1969/2007_4x_snt/545.flv


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tucky said:


> rzozaya1969 those shot are awesome, I've doing some "research" (mostly toilet lecture) about cameras and what not, play some with my cheapo canon ixus, but man your shots (no pun intended) are awesome congrats on those. also congrats to Tacubaya for ... how the hell did you do on the race dude? (Y)


Yeah, the camera helps... but the photog is still the one who make the difference.... the only way is to practice and a lot... Roberto did an awesome job indeed....

Roberto, hoy many shots did you take in total? Many keepers???


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Yeah, the camera helps... but the photog is still the one who make the difference.... the only way is to practice and a lot... Roberto did an awesome job indeed....
> 
> Roberto, hoy many shots did you take in total? Many keepers???


I think I have some more pics I liked. Some were of the same sequence (stuff like the omellete), and some just here and there. I filled my 1.0 Gb card, erased some pics and took some more pics. Maybe around 300 shots.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think I have some more pics I liked. Some were of the same sequence (stuff like the omellete), and some just here and there. I filled my 1.0 Gb card, erased some pics and took some more pics. Maybe around 300 shots.


Cool! 

You might want to get a bigger card..I have a 2gb and 2 1gb cards...Ultra 2s are fast enough 

are you shooting straight jpg or RAW?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Cool!
> 
> You might want to get a bigger card..I have a 2gb and 2 1gb cards...Ultra 2s are fast enough
> 
> are you shooting straight jpg or RAW?


I was thinking on getting a 2gb card. What I don't like is that there is not a big standard. I have some SD cards there, but only one for the Alpha.

Right now I'm shooting jpg.... Maybe with more memory I'll try RAW.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I was thinking on getting a 2gb card. What I don't like is that there is not a big standard. I have some SD cards there, but only one for the Alpha.
> 
> Right now I'm shooting jpg.... Maybe with more memory I'll try RAW.


You could get a CF to SD adapter, so you can also use those on the Alpha in a pinch....

I love shooting RAW... it requires a bit more work, but it shows in the pics... I sometimes shoot RAW+JPG so that I have some pics for posting and the RAW for post processing if needed...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

anteopolis said:


> El amiwi con el número 32 es BMX'ro, por eso usa esa bici, aunque alguna vez lo ví librar un par de dobles seguidos en Glaxo con la Kona Colier de un amigo.
> 
> Así que esos Yakuza's son del foro...


Tu también fuiste? Vi una gt como la tuya, pero no me cayo el veinte de que talves eras tu :skep:


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Tu también fuiste? Vi una gt como la tuya, pero no me cayo el veinte de que talves eras tu :skep:


:thumbsup: Sí, ahí andaba con el número más rudo de todos (como si eso sirviera de algo  ) Aunque ví otras dos, una azul 'tuneada' y una amarilla. Por cierto, depués de reclamar mi garantía me dieron otra RST que desmontaron en la tienda donde la adquirí, y el domingo quedó igual que su hermana  :madmax:

Por cierto, los dos que hicieron el 1, 2 en principiantes son amigos mios, y creéme, sí lo son. No obstante, su background BMX'ro es notorio en competencías como esta.

Si algún día llegas a ir a Glaxo en finde semana, cuando se reúne mucha banda 'brincolina' verás lo que hacen los intermedios. :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:

Yo, por mi parte, seguiré saltando aceras.   
Saludos!


----------

